# Help! Oil drain plug 21 HP Briggs



## jwtex (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello I am new here pretty mechanical but confused.

Have a Huskee lawn tractor by MTD 46 deck and 21 hp Briggs and stratton twin cylinder engine. Per the serial number on the tractor I believe this is a 2003 model.

I cannot fgure out where the oil drain plug is on the mower, what I think should be the plug (right hand side if sitting on the mower) has a piece of plastic attached to it that sticks out about 2 inches and has a small cap on it. I can figure out how to remove. 

Any advice on where the drain plug is? is there one underneath somewhere?

I did find the spark plugs!

Thanks fo any help or advice.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no idea, but wanted to welcome you to the forum!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I changed the oil on my nephews newer craftsman last year- it has one of those 'quick drain' hoses - it was a weird setup- had to like push in and twist it or something to get it to drain out. 


On most twins the drain is in the lower part of the pan- all my briggs twins have two in the pan - one on each side. My horizontal twin briggs however has a drain in the bottom of the motor- it runs down behind the front axle and out the front - when you locate the drain- you can replace it with ordinary black pipe and cast iron elbows, plug. For some flash on my old '92 white i used some chrome plated plumbing metal pipe and elbows ( for exposed sinks) - i raided my dads toolboxes from when he was a professional pipe fitter .

Just make sure the pipe is the same diameter as the on the motor- any hardware store should carry that stuff.


----------

